# Best way to clean a 360 disc?



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Just wondering the bet way to clean a disc? Everyime I'm in the middle of getting beat at COD5 I get an error saying your disc is dirty please clean it (This also stopped me being able to install it to my HDD)


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd also be interested to hear the best way, i've got the same errors with a second hand game i've bought. Wont get past the intro.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

iv heard of using brasso or fluride toothpaste to clean up disks.i done it on a few old ps2 disks but it think they were too badly damaged to be repaired


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't know about the disc but I think the disc error may be some other issue sometimes. I installed COD5 on my Hd and still get a disc error sometimes
How can that be when the drive isnt even spinning? Mint disc and was brand new when installed.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Damn!!! Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

It might be something to do with the disk drive itself. I used to get the error when playing GTA, then got the ring of death. My xbox came back saying they had fixed the mother board and a faulty disk reader


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

chris l said:


> iv heard of using brasso or fluride toothpaste to clean up disks.i done it on a few old ps2 disks but it think they were too badly damaged to be repaired


:doublesho

crumbs !!

take them off to Game or the like and get them to polish it for you. costs a couple of quid or so.

i couldnt race the Monza track on Forza2 and the polish sorted it out.

also - make sure your console in flat as having it stood up can bugger the disc.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

just remeber not to polish it in a circular motion as this knackers Cds, the need wiping across only ideally in the same direction each wipe


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

if your 360 is standing up it may be damaging the disks (known issue that ms refuse to entertain), make sure its laying down and give a small wife with a fluffy (not hash) cloth and try again. hope this helps bud.


----------

